
Soylent Alternatives: The best alternatives based on your needs - gesjeremie
https://www.soylent-alternatives.com/
======
cocktailpeanuts
this should have "keto" option

~~~
gesjeremie
You can already do that with the Sort By filter (Carbs % - Per meal (lowest)):
[https://www.soylent-
alternatives.com/#narrow=default&sort=ca...](https://www.soylent-
alternatives.com/#narrow=default&sort=carbsRatioPerMealLowest&currency=USD)

